# I shall call him... Mini-me



## yeatzee (Dec 19, 2009)

Adult female eating a BB fly + L3 nymph I just got from Ismart


----------



## sbugir (Dec 19, 2009)

Impressive.

Let me know IF you ever want to trade


----------



## revmdn (Dec 19, 2009)

:lol:


----------



## yeatzee (Dec 19, 2009)

lemmiwinks said:


> Impressive. Let me know IF you ever want to trade


I have three ooths from the female above so if they hatch im all for it  If not You'll be better off going elsewhere unless you want to wait for them to get to adult


----------



## Katnapper (Dec 19, 2009)

I like the shot and the caption, hehe. :lol:


----------



## yeatzee (Dec 20, 2009)

I figured it fit pretty well  :lol:


----------



## hibiscusmile (Dec 20, 2009)

you figured right!


----------



## yeatzee (Dec 20, 2009)

hibiscusmile said:


> you figured right!


Good


----------



## kamakiri (Dec 20, 2009)

Nice composition and skill used in getting the both subjects in focus. I'm sure most looking at the photo won't understand how difficult it is to compose macro subjects like this. Good work.


----------



## yeatzee (Dec 20, 2009)

kamakiri said:


> Nice composition and skill used in getting the both subjects in focus. I'm sure most looking at the photo won't understand how difficult it is to compose macro subjects like this. Good work.


Thanks grant


----------



## PhilinYuma (Dec 21, 2009)

Yes, that was well done, Yeatzee. Have you ever messed around with a pinhole camera? A really small f stop and huge depth of field. Of course, nowadays, someone could just Pshop in the second image, but you are like Ned Nederlander in [upside down Spanish exclamation mark]_ Three Amigos!_, who never faked a quick draw in his life.


----------



## yeatzee (Dec 21, 2009)

PhilinYuma said:


> Yes, that was well done, Yeatzee. Have you ever messed around with a pinhole camera? A really small f stop and huge depth of field. Of course, nowadays, someone could just Pshop in the second image, but you are like Ned Nederlander in [upside down Spanish exclamation mark]_ Three Amigos!_, who never faked a quick draw in his life.


no I haven't Phil.... im entertaining the idea though just for the heck of it :lol: 

Oh, and thank you.... I think   

It wasn't too bad.... its just the fricken ghosts never stop swaying so i had to time it perfectly when both were not moving or when both swayed into the focus plane.


----------



## yeatzee (Jan 18, 2010)

Instead of starting a new thread....

Two of my L4's from ismart


----------



## ismart (Jan 18, 2010)

Those boys are growing fast! Nice shot!


----------



## yeatzee (Jan 18, 2010)

ismart said:


> Those boys are growing fast! Nice shot!


They are growing quite rapidly! Do you have any suggestions for keeping them fat? All of mine look anorexic, but I toss more FF's into their communal container (smallest type of kritter keeper) than I do for the 9 gongylus in a net cage !


----------



## yeatzee (Jan 18, 2010)

1 more:


----------



## ismart (Jan 18, 2010)

yeatzee said:


> They are growing quite rapidly! Do you have any suggestions for keeping them fat? All of mine look anorexic, but I toss more FF's into their communal container (smallest type of kritter keeper) than I do for the 9 gongylus in a net cage !


This means it's house fly time. My L4/L5 eat a house fly ever other day. There nice and plump!


----------



## yeatzee (Jan 18, 2010)

Ah, thats what I thought. Thanks Ismart!


----------

